# A little bit of everything



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Little late, but here goes.

It's always been an idea of mine since I started wrapping my rods to put in a scale from the first drum I caught onto each heaver. Needless to say I don't usually catch a fish on the fresh heaver for a season or two, and when I do I'm too focused on tagging/releasing/gettin one more to think right.

Well this year for my bday, one of my buddies knew I was having some issues getting a replacement heaver. So Garth gets me a Fusion blank for my birthday and a matching set of guides. Awesome and unexpected but hey, I'm not going to turn it down!

The following week I build it. Chart trim bands and blue. 











End up goin fishin. Fish are very scattered this year from VA to Cape Point so throwin out some cobbie cobbs and first night fishing with the new fusion get a run. Land this one, and while tagging, this scale pops out and I'm thinking oh yeah!!!!! I can finally do this!











Stick a tag in it. Caught some more during the trip and made sure to freeze the scale in some water until I got home. 

So the other day I decided to try and put it on the fusion Garth gave me. Soaked in vinegar since the scales are damn near rock solid. Dyed red and put on the butt, right above the reel seat.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Great idear! You may start something with that. To bad you can't patent.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice Neil! So you wrap rods? Hmmmmm........ Caution, ideas coming!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great idea !!!! looks awesome....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice Neil! You're a beast buddy!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome Neil!!!!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Very cool! I cant wait to get in to wrapping rods. Nice fish, too.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Thats looks cool!! What did you use to dye it red?

John


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Neat....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Neil, that is awesome!


----------



## shimano (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice man I've been looking around for distributors to get into some building myself. Nice fish too man!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

that really looks good! awesome idea. nice fish too, how long was it?


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

That is f'ing awesome. Great idea!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Building section. Looks very nice. Nice fish. Nice segway. Catch a Cow on your own build makes a WARM FUZZY FEELING!!! Time well spent. GFU.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a very cool idea...
And great execution,
Congrats on the beast on the first trip out with the new rod.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jlentz said:


> Thats looks cool!! What did you use to dye it red?
> 
> John


thanks guys. 

i just used a red marker i had sitting in my pen jar(broke the marker and squeezed it into the ziplock). i had done an underwrap initially, but didn't like the way it looked. I'm not totally sold on how it came out as far as dye, but i like it for sentimental reasons I suppose. Looking at it in light you can actually see some rings which is pretty cool.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe an orangish/gold next time?


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Neil,

Very nice job on the rod....even nicer job on the tag


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice job man!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice inlay Neil. Maybe you've started something. Load that rod up with a scale from every citation fish you catch. You can get a lot of c-mullet and spot scales on there....:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

just glad you left the camo spray paint alone.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Pretty cool. Much better than those drunk ideas that you came up.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Al I'm with you on that one, I never could figure out the camo thing. 

My only thought was he was trying to go Speck Fisherman on everyone and wanted to hide his rod every time it was bowed up


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Nice inlay Neil. Maybe you've started something. Load that rod up with a scale from every citation fish you catch. You can get a lot of c-mullet and spot scales on there....:fishing:


i wish i could catch a citation mullet or spot.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> just glad you left the camo spray paint alone.


keep talkin like that and see if your new fusion ever makes it from richmond to vabeach..... theres a lot of "pebbles" that could hit that rod


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> keep talkin like that and see if your new fusion ever makes it from richmond to vabeach..... theres a lot of "pebbles" that could hit that rod



ahh-jeez-us..... please do not try to use my rod as a spear or joust..... You coming down Sunday? I'll be on the water both days to test out the new Snow-bee's.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> ahh-jeez-us..... please do not try to use my rod as a spear or joust..... You coming down Sunday? I'll be on the water both days to test out the new Snow-bee's.


I'm keeping the rod as collateral. obtw.. there's a wader on the marketplace size 7. That should fit you real well Al.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> You coming down Sunday?



oh yea buddy. I"ll be down there Sun. I'll show you how to catch them things as usual.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

And I'll show you how to lose your lures. Hey Al, pick me up a bag of 4 in ches lure in blue with dots and a bag of 6in same color.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> And I'll show you how to lose your lures. Hey Al, pick me up a bag of 4 in ches lure in blue with dots and a bag of 6in same color.


we all goin sunday?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> oh yea buddy. I"ll be down there Sun. I'll show you how to catch them things as usual.


better think of a new hiding spot to bury my tackle bag.... you will not take any of my lures

cya then.... think I'll be seeing Craw-dink on Saturday morning. I trust him with the Fusion.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> And I'll show you how to lose your lures. Hey Al, pick me up a bag of 4 in ches lure in blue with dots and a bag of 6in same color.


I'll check with PA and Oceans East.. but Chesapeake Bay Lures has gone under and they don't make them anymore.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Wrong wind and way to early
Make sure to take plenty of lube and some protection, sand fairies will prolly be thick.
If I can escape again, I'm in.
BTW Al, them snowbees run on the large size, better take an extra belt or two just to be on the safe side.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> we all goin sunday?



his window is Saturday


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> his window is Saturday


fifty bucks says he gets caught and is the dog house by noon....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> fifty bucks says he gets caught and is the dog house by noon....


It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


wow.... well played sir. well played


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I think DHL is right. The wind is wrong at that location. What's the tides look like there?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I like the West wind. HT on Saturday is 9am. Water was dirty but still produces fish. This front'll make em chew. I'll give ya call..


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


Really!?


----------

